# New Blade



## KenpoTex (Dec 27, 2010)

My GF got me this for Christmas 

It's the Benchmade "Bone Collector," basically a Griptilian on steroids. Product page







the basics...

D2 instead of 154CM for the blade,
G10 instead of zytel (or whatever they call it) for the handles.
Steel liners
Slightly thicker blade and handle.

So  far I'm really liking it, the extra "heft" and the better grip provided  by the G10 put this one head-and-shoulders over a standard Griptilian  in my opinion.

(she also got me the para-cord monkey's-fist keychain and lanyard in the picture )


----------



## kroh (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking blade.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2010)

The blade looks sweet!!!

Don't know about carrying something with that name though.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet! I`d say both the knife and the GF are keepers.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 28, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> The blade looks sweet!!!
> 
> Don't know about carrying something with that name though.


Thanks.

and, I'm not too worried about it...it's marketed as a hunting/outdoorsman's knife.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Dec 29, 2010)

what is that monkey fist and what is it used for? I never seen one before,  thank  you---tom


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 29, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> and, I'm not too worried about it...it's marketed as a hunting/outdoorsman's knife.



Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 30, 2010)

kungfu penguin said:


> what is that monkey fist and what is it used for? I never seen one before,  thank  you---tom


A "Monkey's Fist" is a type of knot.  It's historically a maritime knot and was often used to wrap, hold, and enclose a central item, usually a lead weight and that often lead shot of some sort.  The knot was often extended from a "tail" of the same cord to a loop or handle, making a "Slung Shot."  Slung Shots were used for two purposes, first to throw line from ships to moorings (& vice versa) and second, it makes an excellent flexible impact weapon; a type of flail.

In many States in the U.S. there are laws specifically banning the carry of "slung shot" (not "sling shot" mind you). 

In modern society, besides the obvious self defense applications, a many people interested in preparedness use a monkey's fist knot to wind up upon itself, knotting cord about cord, so that they can have a convenient and ready source of strong and long cord (often "paracord") should the need arise.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 30, 2010)

re: the monkey's-fist, lklawson nailed it, I can't add anything pertinent to his answer.

Oh, forgot to mention, the other lanyard (the square-braid) holds a fire-steel.  Nice way to both carry some para-cord and a source of emergency fire.

Here's another pic now that I've "waved" the knife.  The Axis-lock folders (or variants) work really well when they're waved.  Because of the low amount of friction on the blade during the opening process, this thing opens smoother than an Emerson or Spyderco (with the exception of the P'Kal).

I also re-profiled the edge to about 20-degrees...this thing cuts like a razor now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2011)

Great!  Benchmade makes absolutely fantastic knives!


----------



## Sandstorm (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice christmas prezzy. What weight is it and how's the handling?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> Very nice christmas prezzy. What weight is it and how's the handling?



According to the website, it's 5.59 oz.  It's a hefty knife, I had a guy ask me the other day if it was designed to "stab 'em, or beat 'em to death with it."  
It handles really well.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2011)

V. nice   I'm kinda with Guro Harold...its not something I would carry due to the name, but it sure looks sweet. Enjoy!


----------

